# Need a bid for a one time job in Ann Arbor Michigan



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Once a year anyhow. Storage facility. I'll blow anything away from the doors corners etc and prep it for you. Can be done 24 hours anytime.

Message me.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wat are you asking....?////// im i missing sumthing


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

iceyman;543223 said:


> wat are you asking....?////// im i missing sumthing


its the sweeper forum,,ill let you figure it out from there..


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

iceyman;543223 said:


> wat are you asking....?////// im i missing sumthing


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

dum dum dummy dum dum....:waving:


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

Snowpower;543222 said:


> Once a year anyhow. Storage facility. I'll blow anything away from the doors corners etc and prep it for you. Can be done 24 hours anytime.
> 
> Message me.


I think he wants a quote.


----------

